# Julie Myerson is...



## Diamond (Mar 7, 2009)

Pray, in the court of urbanz moral opinion, what is the verdict on Julie Myerson?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

Wrong.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

I mean, you stand by your children. If my (often difficult, moody and supremely selfish) son did something really awful, I wouldn't make him homeless. I could rant and lecture, but not change the locks....and to be honest having read many of the articles I think she seems a bit of a tit. Just because your son is being an obnoxious waste-man, it doesn't mean he's selling drugs to his young siblings....I think that was fevered imagination on her part. The worse thing is to then write a one-sided account and publish it. To make money out of your children's distress in such a public way is obscene. Especially if said child has asked you not to publish.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to admit, that I have never liked or admired Mr or Mrs Myerson. They are not popular in Lambeth. Still it's good they married each other. If they hadn't there'd be two miserable dysfunctional families instead of just the one.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I mean, you stand by your children. If my (often difficult, moody and supremely selfish) son did something really awful, I wouldn't make him homeless. I could rant and lecture, but not change the locks....and to be honest having read many of the articles I think she seems a bit of a tit. Just because your son is being an obnoxious waste-man, it doesn't mean he's selling drugs to his young siblings....I think that was fevered imagination on her part. The worse thing is to then write a one-sided account and publish it. To make money out of your children's distress in such a public way is obscene. Especially if said child has asked you not to publish.



I agree, especially the part about selling drugs to his 13 year old brother. That just doesn't ring true at all.

She's wheeled out yet another highly stylised (and consequentially evasive) account of their crisis in the Telegraph today.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...y-son-Jake-to-leave-makes-me-want-to-die.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

I think these are interesting....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...use-smoking-dope--profit-writing-book-it.html


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...+ordeal+is+not+fit+to+print,+Julie/article.do


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 7, 2009)

a terrible mother


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

Diamond said:


> She's wheeled out yet another highly stylised (and consequentially evasive) account of their crisis in the Telegraph today.


I think that's part of the offending book which the Telegraph is serialising. Interestingly the articles elsewhere in the Telegraph about her are not exactly supportive.


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> a terrible mother



Yes.  If I made my 17 year old homeless, and bullied a 16 year old girl into having a quick abortion before she had a chance to change her mind, I wouldn't be boasting about it.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 7, 2009)

Thora said:


> Yes.  If I made my 17 year old homeless, and bullied a 16 year old girl into having a quick abortion before she had a chance to change her mind, I wouldn't be boasting about it.



*only just read telegraph article to end*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

had an argument about julie myerson this morning! 

i doubt her son was that keen on being written about, and it can't be doing the family much good, i'm sure all families have their problems, but writing about them is not the ideal way to solve them imo, plus she is in a position to get published, whilst most people can just complain about their kids to friends, family, or on message boards, and it's better to do it that way than to make money out of it by writing a book about it


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Still it's good they married each other. If they hadn't there'd be two miserable dysfunctional families instead of just the one.



 I used to read his column in The Guardian about being a councillor - he came over as a pompous arse but not quite as bad as his wife who once wrote an article about how she couldn't walk down the street without men wolf-whistling her!  Talk about utterly self-obsessed!

What they have done to their son is just awful. I could understand them asking him to leave if he was 25 but 17? He's not legally old enough to hold a tenancy, and was probably pretty vulnerable, and it's lucky a friend's family were compassionate enough to take him in.

That's bad enough but then insult is added to injury by what sounds like a no-holds-barred account of his (far from atypical) adolescent problems. It's a gross invasion of the lad's privacy, and while I don't think family estrangement is a good thing, I wouldn't blame him if he cut himself off from them permanently.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I agree, especially the part about selling drugs to his 13 year old brother. That just doesn't ring true at all.
> 
> She's wheeled out yet another highly stylised (and consequentially evasive) account of their crisis in the Telegraph today.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...y-son-Jake-to-leave-makes-me-want-to-die.html



From the Telegraph article:

_"By early May, he will have punched his father. By late May, he will have hit me so hard on the side of my head that I’ll be in A&E with a perforated ear drum. No one has ever struck me before. I put my finger to my ear, half expecting to see blood. But there’s nothing. Just a fizzing silence. The consultant asks what happened and when we tell him he says nothing, but concern flicks across his face."_

Hitting a woman? . . . hitting your mum? 

The son sounds like a prick. I've got no sympathy for him.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 7, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> a terrible mother





> But you don’t panic. You are a good parent, a happy, loving firefighter, ready to deal with anything. You cope. You cram your work into a small space so you have more time for him. You cancel social engagements. You try to talk to him. You look for the good things. You hope this is just a terrible phase. You wait for him to turn a corner.
> 
> But you still hide the knives. You keep your handbag with you.



Drama queen, bored woman, attention seeking, wanna be celebrity


AND a terrible mother


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 7, 2009)

If the son wasn't such an idle, dope-smoking fop, he'd be able to write his own book and get across his side of the story.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 7, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> If the son wasn't such an idle, dope-smoking fop, he'd be able to write his own book and get across his side of the story.



And with that sentiment, ladies and gentleman, we have the perfect example of the current zeitgeist.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> If the son wasn't such an idle, dope-smoking fop, he'd be able to write his own book and get across his side of the story.



he's done some paid for interviews i think, might as well make some money out of it, his mum is coining it in presumably, plus he's in a band, no idea if they are any good, but they will get some publicity out of this, then he can write a hit single about his mum


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 7, 2009)

Diamond said:


> And with that sentiment, ladies and gentleman, we have the perfect example of the current zeitgeist.



Like to have my finger on the pulse of the nation.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> The son sounds like a prick. I've got no sympathy for him.


Teenage boys often are complete pricks. They can also get aggressive if they feel put in a tight corner. My son and his dad have had a fight. His dad's blind. doesn't make my son a monster, it makes him a teenage boy who couldn't control his emotions properly. They were both very angry. It was all alright in the end. 

My son nearly hit me once because I was really going on at him. He's rarely aggressive, but teenagers have wildly fluctuating emotions. They are often children in a man's body. It takes a long time for their mental maturity to catch up.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Teenage boys often are complete pricks. They can also get aggressive if they feel put in a tight corner. My son and his dad have had a fight. His dad's blind. doesn't make my son a monster, it makes him a teenage boy who couldn't control his emotions properly. They were both very angry. It was all alright in the end.
> 
> My son nearly hit me once because I was really going on at him. He's rarely aggressive, but teenagers have wildly fluctuating emotions. They are often children in a man's body. It takes a long time for their mental maturity to catch up.



Yep, I was a teenage boy one myself and had issues with my parents etc etc but hitting a woman? Your mum? Someone middle aged.

Nope, he's a prick.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> Yep, I was a teenage boy one myself and had issues with my parents etc etc but hitting a woman? Your mum? Someone middle aged.
> 
> Nope, he's a prick.



That's irrelevant surely? We're discussing whether it's okay for his mother to profit off the back of his aggression and mental health problems.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

She has got a history of upsetting relatives with her writing things that they say are fiction. Her younger sister for example had a big spat which ended up in the papers.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 7, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> If the son wasn't such an idle, dope-smoking fop, he'd be able to write his own book and get across his side of the story.



i dont like linking to the Daily Mail but here is his side of things.  Seems pretty eloquent

Article


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She has got a history of upsetting relatives with her writing things that they say are fiction. Her younger sister for example had a big spat which ended up in the papers.



There is also rather a lot of suspicion that she was responsible for the hideous Living with Teenagers too where she laid her children's lives bare for guardianista consumption over their saturday latte.

Have just heard on R4 she's going to be on soon talking about her son. I shall have to change the channel


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope they give her sister and son equal airtime. That would be interesting.


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2009)

trashpony said:


> There is also rather a lot of suspicion that she was responsible for the hideous Living with Teenagers too where she laid her children's lives bare for guardianista consumption over their saturday latte



 I didn't know that, but it makes perfect sense! 

Now the only things I've brought up are a few badly-behaved tabbies & tortoiseshells, but even I could see that the woman who wrote that had no sense of self-awareness, no sense of boundaries and.... well....... just no sense, really.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 7, 2009)

She has a son who was being a dick. She was also lucky enough to have money and a husband to help deal with the problem. I have very little sympathy for her.  Though I will wait to hear her side of the story before making up my mind totally.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> She was also lucky enough to have money and a husband to help deal with the problem.


I know. Calling out a locksmith in Lambeth costs an arm and a leg....Lucky the book and serialisation rights will more than pay for it.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 7, 2009)

I just read the extract from the book. It brings back alot of shit memories. It is a horrible situation to be in. I would not have wanted to be her or her son at that time. But I can't understand how she thougth writing about it would be a good idea. Not until she was reconciled with her son anyway.


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

trashpony said:


> There is also rather a lot of suspicion that she was responsible for the hideous Living with Teenagers too where she laid her children's lives bare for guardianista consumption over their saturday latte.



Sounds plausible.  Awful mother with horrible children - total failure as a parent.


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> From the Telegraph article:
> 
> _"By early May, he will have punched his father. By late May, he will have hit me so hard on the side of my head that I’ll be in A&E with a perforated ear drum. No one has ever struck me before. I put my finger to my ear, half expecting to see blood. But there’s nothing. Just a fizzing silence. The consultant asks what happened and when we tell him he says nothing, but concern flicks across his face."_
> 
> ...



Even if all her account is true (and it is just her account remember), cashing in on her son's problems is disgusting.  What about her other children too?  Bet they love having the intimate details of their family life raked over by tabloids.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 7, 2009)

I know nothing at all about any of this, but if she is the author of Living With Teenagers, then I hate her and her stupidity and arrogance with a passion so fiery i need to be able to find a way to make it a new energy source.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2009)

dreadful person - wtf is she thinking chucking her child out of the house for smoking a bit of weed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> I know nothing at all about any of this, but if she is the author of Living With Teenagers, then I hate her and her stupidity and arrogance with a passion so fiery i need to be able to find a way to make it a new energy source.



Tell me about Living With Teenagers - I never read that cos it looked like a bore


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell me about Living With Teenagers - I never read that cos it looked like a bore



It was all just her teenage children being vile, swearing at her and each other etc, and her and her husband failing to do anything.  And she wrote about it as if it was all perfectly normal family life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2009)

It is though, isn't it?


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It is though, isn't it?



I was a fairly unpleasant teen, but would never have dreamed of being as horrible as her teens.  My mum wouldn't have stood for it for one thing.  It's all stuff like:



> "I stopped by Harvey Nicks on the way home darling and bought you this new skirt"
> 
> "You know I hate purple you fucking bitch!"
> 
> ...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell me about Living With Teenagers - I never read that cos it looked like a bore



Here's one of the columns. If you manage to read it to the end without being highly irritated you're a much more patient person than me 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2006/jul/08/familyandrelationships.family4


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't get beyond the first paragraph 
She's rewarding her kid for not misbehaving FFS!


----------



## Thora (Mar 7, 2009)

She had to stop writing the column because schoolfriends of her youngest son worked out it was him and started bullying him about a column she'd written about his pubic hair.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't get beyond the first paragraph
> She's rewarding her kid for not misbehaving FFS!



They are really pretty shite parents it must be said. Lots of feeble hand-wringing and cringing. You don't cringe to teenagers, they'll fry you alive


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2009)

TBH i dont think id heard of her till i read todays Indy, but what a horrible fucking person she sounds. Im so happy that she feels that people shouldnt make any judgements until they have read the book .


----------



## Looby (Mar 7, 2009)

God I hate this fucking woman. I saw her on sky news and when asked whether she had asked her sons permission she said she hadn't but wrote the book as therapy. Selfish fucking cow. 

I was a 'difficult teenager' -with good reason- and it was bad enough that my mum felt that she could interfere in my life and blab to everyone about my private business so I can only imagine how that poor kid feels having his life splashed across the papers.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 7, 2009)

Jesus I'm never having kids.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2009)

Biglittlefish said:


> Jesus I'm never having kids.



ditto


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey she'll get a few column inches out of it I suppose


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2009)

At least she is articulate enough to write her experiences down, that seems to be her crime.


----------



## Looby (Mar 8, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> At least she is articulate enough to write her experiences down, that seems to be her crime.



Her crime is using her kids to make cash without their permission. Does she think this is helping them? God, growing up and being a teenager/young adult is hard enough without every little details being available for all to read. Has she considered the effect this could have on her sons employment prospects etc

No because she's a selfish greedy bitch.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2009)

Hideous. I would hate to be a social worker having to intervene in that family.
Is it just me reading something a bit reverse-oedipal in the mother-son relationship ? 

Doubtless Debra Bell will be seriously pissed-off if she actually makes money out of *her *"spoilt kid gone wrong on skunk" story.

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/families/article5853584.ece

Interesting to see how her being of the "chattering classes" is attracting more attention that the "reeefer madness" bit in the Mail's letters ...


----------



## Thora (Mar 8, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Her crime is using her kids to make cash without their permission. Does she think this is helping them? God, growing up and being a teenager/young adult is hard enough without every little details being available for all to read. Has she considered the effect this could have on her sons employment prospects etc
> 
> No because she's a selfish greedy bitch.



And if it was her who wrote Living With Teenagers, she never even told her children she was doing it and had to stop because kids at school worked it out and bullied her youngest son.  She seems to lack respect or empathy for them as people.


----------



## cat107 (Mar 9, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> From the Telegraph article:
> 
> _"By early May, he will have punched his father. By late May, he will have hit me so hard on the side of my head that I’ll be in A&E with a perforated ear drum. No one has ever struck me before. I put my finger to my ear, half expecting to see blood. But there’s nothing. Just a fizzing silence. The consultant asks what happened and when we tell him he says nothing, but concern flicks across his face."_
> 
> ...


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2009)

. . . on Radio 2 right now.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2009)

Quite frankly if my mother had systematically violated my privacy by repeatedly writing about me since I was 2 years old I'd probably have ended up hitting the bitch too. 

Polly Filler of the worst kind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

I think she should be hung, drawn and quartered and her head placed on a spike on Blackfriars Bridge as a warning to Bad Mothers everywhere.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2009)

She really wouldn't recognise a clue if it fell on her from space.


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2009)

cat107;8849304][QUOTE=imposs1904 said:


> From the Telegraph article:
> 
> _"By early May, he will have punched his father. By late May, he will have hit me so hard on the side of my head that I’ll be in A&E with a perforated ear drum. No one has ever struck me before. I put my finger to my ear, half expecting to see blood. But there’s nothing. Just a fizzing silence. The consultant asks what happened and when we tell him he says nothing, but concern flicks across his face."_
> 
> ...


"Jack" isn't the same boy as Jake - the oldest son in LWT teenagers is called "Eddie".  I agree though that she can't be too shocked about her son punching her when she has let them get away with similar behaviour towards their sister.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2009)

Radio 4 now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2009)

I know. As soon as her name was mentioned my fist hit the off switch. I never liked that woman and she's all over the sodding place now  Is there no escape?


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 9, 2009)

Her justification for writing the book is that skunk is a problem that needs to be high lighted. I really find it hard to believe
 skunk was what made her son a total prick. A factor sure. But how then does she account for the other horrible kids she seems to have. Are they hittin the crack pipe?


----------



## LJo (Mar 9, 2009)

I know a family where the oldest daughter was a smackhead, she hit her mum, she stole her money, she shot up in the house and brought her smackhead friends round.

Her mum stood by her, spend hours trying to get her help, always had her back, did everything she could.

Said smackhead is now, 20 years later, completely clean, happy, fulfilled, in a brilliant relationship with a great job. I very much doubt she would have been in that position if her mother had thrown her out when she was 17. 

Saying that, my son is three and our biggest conflict is when to put the Play-Doh away. I can't help reading stories like this and thinking that if I judge the person then karma will kick in...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2009)

Her name came up on another thread a while ago and I got called priggish for calling her 'middlebrow'. Will Self recently said she's middlebrow too. He'd know probably far more than I ever will.
She has made a career writing about her family (and in one case her house).


----------



## Lakina (Mar 9, 2009)

People love to see middle class families fail.  It gives hope to rest of society.  If people can be rich, educated, urbane and smug, and still fail as parents, then maybe the rest of us are not so bad.  If the posh kid from the nice part of town drops out of school and ends up shooting up in a grimy squat, then everyone else feels that they are less of a failure.  He had such advantages, and yet he ended up such a loser, and his irritating mother, for all her parenting airs and graces, failed the fundamental test of being a successful mother.  

My sympathy for Julie Myerson and her son is somewhat tempered by the fact that clearly neither of them is particularly bright.  How predicatable that the tabloids would strike out against the mother who wrote a book about her drug adict son.  Even more predicatable that the son would take the cheque from the same tabloids and indulge their frenzied need for good copy with a vindicative attack on both his parents.  I imagine the grandparents and the cousins will be brought into the spotlight in coming days.  They are simple-minded folk trapped in the web of tabloid exploitation, and they clearly have not spotted that the joke is on them.  They will soon, but by then it will be too late.

So it turns out that the urges of nice middle class families are no different from everyone else, which is even more satisfying for everyone else.  A relatively small cheque will have them all turn on each other.  Mothers will denounce sons and sons will denounce mothers.

The tabloids, like Jerry Springer, are smart cookies.  They have found a way to make money exploiting  people like this, and the rest of us.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 9, 2009)

Lakina said:


> So it turns out that the urges of nice middle class families are no different from everyone else, which is even more satisfying for everyone else.  A relatively small cheque will have them all turn on each other.  Mothers will denounce sons and sons will denounce mothers.
> 
> The tabloids, like Jerry Springer, are smart cookies.  They have found a way to make money exploiting  people like this, and the rest of us.



Aside from the patronising tone of your post I don't see how the logic of your argument works.

Myerson spent a long time researching and writing a book that exposed her son's drug use. Then she decided to try and publish it.

I don't see how your argument that she's essentially a dim woman being manipulated by tabloid culture works. She made her own decisions a long time before the press picked up on the whole mess.


----------



## LJo (Mar 9, 2009)

Lakina said:


> People love to see middle class families fail.  It gives hope to rest of society.  If people can be rich, educated, urbane and smug, and still fail as parents, then maybe the rest of us are not so bad.  If the posh kid from the nice part of town drops out of school and ends up shooting up in a grimy squat, then everyone else feels that they are less of a failure.  He had such advantages, and yet he ended up such a loser, and his irritating mother, for all her parenting airs and graces, failed the fundamental test of being a successful mother.
> 
> My sympathy for Julie Myerson and her son is somewhat tempered by the fact that clearly neither of them is particularly bright.  How predicatable that the tabloids would strike out against the mother who wrote a book about her drug adict son.  Even more predicatable that the son would take the cheque from the same tabloids and indulge their frenzied need for good copy with a vindicative attack on both his parents.  I imagine the grandparents and the cousins will be brought into the spotlight in coming days.  They are simple-minded folk trapped in the web of tabloid exploitation, and they clearly have not spotted that the joke is on them.  They will soon, but by then it will be too late.
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't buy Julie M as an idiot being exploited. I deal a lot with publishers and with real life stories and I suspect she knew damn well that this particular story would be used by her publishers to maximise publicity and therefore sales of a book which quite frankly sounds like something that really wouldn't sell much otherwise. It's not the tabloids making money out of this.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2009)

Julie Myerson: the broadsheets' Jade Goody
This made me laugh.




			
				Andrew Collins said:
			
		

> In response to the controversy, her son Jake last week did his own interview and claimed his mother was "an author". In an interview in The Sunday Times, Myerson admits her decision to do broadsheet interviews to help advertise the book before its publication is controversial. "If you allow your book to come out without publicising it, you will get flak," she says. "But I don't care what people say about me in the press, as long as they're saying something about me in the press."


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard her bleating on about herself on Radio 4 this evening and got a little bit of sick in my mouth. Leaving aside the matter of her pimping her kid out for personal gain, she is clearly too drunk on self-regard to be worth any attention.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 9, 2009)

If she is the author of Living With Teenagers, the reason she stopped writing it is because her teenagers friends spilled the beans and they were furious. Apparantly her son was known as Four Pubes in school because his mother had written an article about her son getting hus first pubes, lovingly recounting that he had only four hairs! Can you imagine the therapy that child will need, I would never condone violence but my god....


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2009)

Paxman's tearing her a new arsehole.


----------



## malice (Mar 9, 2009)

Arrgh, I'm trying to watch it, but she's so irritating


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesus...he's read the book....it's a massacre.   She's all over the place.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh joy. I will find it on iPlayer tomorrow. A little treat after work.


----------



## purplex (Mar 9, 2009)

She doesn't get it, just because she's an author, it doesn't give her the right to publish personal details about her son's life, he is entitled to a private life and its a complete invasion. How could you ever go to her for help, when you know she is going to share your life with the whole world. 
What a sad affair.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 10, 2009)

I think Paxman went easy on her. Got her on the ropes early on, and then went wishy washy.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 10, 2009)

And another thing - the way the press have commented and reported upon this has brought class prejudices sharply into focus.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't had any direct exposure to Julie Myerson pieces just the comment+ opinion pieces. And fuck me..... where are these 'journalists' coming from???
 Things along the lines of: 'middle-class family DRUGS ordeal.. I never thought it possible..."
like having a large mortage is somekind of magical amulet that protects all dwellers from those evil drugss.......

Jake is clearly a twat. The partents are self-regarding scumbags./.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2009)

Paxo didn't need to try to rip her apart, she did it herself. An utterly hopeless performance, contradicting herself all over the shop, and showing her to clearly be an egomaniac who believes she is the centre of the universe. Scum, to put it briefly. Her claims that she loved 'her boy' came over as utterly fake and unbelievable. i hope her other kids walk out on her too.

perhaps her sons changes had something to do with, 1) being 14; 2) having a self-centred shit of a mother who whored him out for her own self-advancement


----------



## marshall (Mar 10, 2009)

LJo said:


> Personally, I don't buy Julie M as an idiot being exploited. I deal a lot with publishers and with real life stories and I suspect she knew damn well that this particular story would be used by her publishers to maximise publicity and therefore sales of a book which quite frankly sounds like something that really wouldn't sell much otherwise. It's not the tabloids making money out of this.




Likewise, ticket sales for her talk at our local uni in May have now picked up significantly, after a very sluggish start…think I might even go and rubberneck myself.


----------



## LJo (Mar 10, 2009)

For anyone who wants a really good vomit, Jonathan Myerson has decided that the best way to make the attention die down is to trouser probably around two grand for defending his wife's advance, sorry, his wife's book, in the Guardian today.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/mar/10/cannabis-drug-abuse

For Christ's sake. You expect idiot teenagers to behave like idiot teenagers. You don't expect adults to behave like idiot teenagers. Nyah nyah nyah, he did this first, he did that first, the papers don't like us, it's not faaaaaaaaaair.


----------



## zenie (Mar 10, 2009)

Nasty piece of work from what I've seen! Poor son


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 10, 2009)

LJo said:


> For anyone who wants a really good vomit, Jonathan Myerson has decided that the best way to make the attention die down is to trouser probably around two grand for defending his wife's advance, sorry, his wife's book, in the Guardian today.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/mar/10/cannabis-drug-abuse
> 
> For Christ's sake. You expect idiot teenagers to behave like idiot teenagers. You don't expect adults to behave like idiot teenagers. Nyah nyah nyah, he did this first, he did that first, the papers don't like us, it's not faaaaaaaaaair.



What the fuck is he talking about?! The lad was just smoking weed



> Or was it worse when, maybe an hour before that, his mother and I realised - without even a word exchanged - that we had both finally reached this tipping point?* All the addiction experts and all the drug counselling literature told us that this was the only way - "exclude the addict until he understands and asks for help" *- but we had fought against this final step, telling ourselves we could handle anything, he's our son, we would never expel him. But that morning we see afresh the lank, lost squalor in which he is choosing to live, the wilful self-destructiveness, and finally we understand the inevitable flow of cannabis from him to his younger siblings. We have to protect them, we have to protect what remains of home life.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2009)

Lakina said:


> People love to see middle class families fail.  It gives hope to rest of society.  If people can be rich, educated, urbane and smug, and still fail as parents, then maybe the rest of us are not so bad.  If the posh kid from the nice part of town drops out of school and ends up shooting up in a grimy squat, then everyone else feels that they are less of a failure.  He had such advantages, and yet he ended up such a loser, and his irritating mother, for all her parenting airs and graces, failed the fundamental test of being a successful mother.
> 
> My sympathy for Julie Myerson and her son is somewhat tempered by the fact that clearly neither of them is particularly bright.  How predicatable that the tabloids would strike out against the mother who wrote a book about her drug adict son.  Even more predicatable that the son would take the cheque from the same tabloids and indulge their frenzied need for good copy with a vindicative attack on both his parents.  I imagine the grandparents and the cousins will be brought into the spotlight in coming days.  They are simple-minded folk trapped in the web of tabloid exploitation, and they clearly have not spotted that the joke is on them.  They will soon, but by then it will be too late.
> 
> ...



Close, but no cigar.



> She doesn't get it, just because she's an author, it doesn't give her the right to publish personal details about her son's life, he is entitled to a private life and its a complete invasion. How could you ever go to her for help, when you know she is going to share your life with the whole world.
> What a sad affair.





> Paxo didn't need to try to rip her apart, she did it herself. An utterly hopeless performance, contradicting herself all over the shop, and showing her to clearly be an egomaniac who believes she is the centre of the universe. Scum, to put it briefly. Her claims that she loved 'her boy' came over as utterly fake and unbelievable. i hope her other kids walk out on her too.
> 
> perhaps her sons changes had something to do with, 1) being 14; 2) having a self-centred shit of a mother who whored him out for her own self-advancement



Well, quite.


----------



## LJo (Mar 10, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What the fuck is he talking about?! The lad was just smoking weed



I find this quote from JM quite astonishing - are drugs counsellors really recommending throwing teenagers out of their family homes to cure them of their drug problems? Really?


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 10, 2009)

Lakina said:


> People love to see middle class families fail.  It gives hope to rest of society.  If people can be rich, educated, urbane and smug, and still fail as parents, then maybe the rest of us are not so bad.
> 
> ...
> My sympathy for Julie Myerson and her son is somewhat tempered by the fact that clearly neither of them is particularly bright.  How predicatable that the tabloids would strike out against the mother who wrote a book about her drug adict son.




Well as others have mentioned Myerson played the game with this by choosing to write the book and do the interviews so if the tabloids do strike out at all then she partly deserves it. If you play the game... 

Class has nothing to do with this, the episode shows that some families are seriously messed up, this one in particular sounds like an extreme example. Plenty of working and middle class families are ticking along fine, problems arise but we deal with them somehow. If my family experienced this I'd like to thikn we would exhaust a (seriously) large number of other approaches before anyone decided to write a book. And even then the book would be a betrayal. I hope no one buys it. 

I could be wrong but sounds like: Someone generating publicity for themselves by using highly personal issues as material. Tabloids jump in. Nothing at all indicative of class imo. They run scare stories about awful working class families too, are _they_ really so representative?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What the fuck is he talking about?! The lad was just smoking weed



Ah, but this isn't the stuff middle class students like the Myersons "inhaled" or not ...




			
				Jonathan Myerson said:
			
		

> That was then. Skunk is GM cannabis. Evidence from the Forensic Science Service suggests that skunk cannabis (otherwise known as sinsemilla) is remarkably stronger than ever before. It is unquestionably different, definitely stronger. In skunk, the active ingredient, THC (tetrahydrocannabinol), has been ramped up significantly. But perhaps more importantly, this has been achieved at the cost of another component of naturally occurring cannabis, CBD (cannabidiol). And some scientists are starting to think that CBD has antipsychotic properties - something to offset the THC in old-fashioned marijuana but absent in skunk.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2009)

On Front Row on R4 last night she expressed her disappointment that her son had sold his story to a tabloid.    

She'd never read it again, she declared.

Quality comedy....quality.


----------



## cat107 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting bit in the Jonathan Myerson article

_As he rummages through the scrappy boxes we brought back from the abandoned flat, I pick an argument and I pick it and I pick it and then I simply let go and am throwing a punch at him. Of course, I don't know how to punch someone. He easily knocks me away and we grapple meaninglessly for a few seconds. Inside I have three, four years of frustration wanting to blow....... I have deliberately tried to strike my son, to punch him until he hurts._

Looks like the son wasn't the only one indulging in unprovoked violence. In another article today (sorry, this is all car crash reading for me, I can't take my eyes off it) Julie Myerson's sister claims that when she went round her house to try and effect a reconcilation (over disputed claims in a book about their father) JM ended up physically attacking her and throwing her out of the house by the hair.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 10, 2009)

i wish they would all just fuck off basically


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like mom and pop Myerson could do with a good spliff, if you ask me...


----------



## TheDave (Mar 10, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Sounds like mom and pop Myerson could do with a good spliff, if you ask me...



Yep.

Though to be fair they've all acted like complete idiots, but you expect that off a teenager you don't expect it from grown adults with 3 kids.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if anyone's gone through Pop Myerson's record as a magistrate yet? I wonder what sort of punishments he used to mete out to teenagers who like a bifta?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

trashpony said:


> They are really pretty shite parents it must be said. Lots of feeble hand-wringing and cringing. You don't cringe to teenagers, they'll fry you alive



thank fuck mine weren't liberal and handwringing like these two


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> On Front Row on R4 last night she expressed her disappointment that her son had sold his story to a tabloid.
> 
> She'd never read it again, she declared.
> 
> Quality comedy....quality.



i loled at him selling the story


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2009)

LJo said:


> For anyone who wants a really good vomit, Jonathan Myerson has decided that the best way to make the attention die down is to trouser probably around two grand for defending his wife's advance, sorry, his wife's book, in the Guardian today.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/mar/10/cannabis-drug-abuse
> 
> For Christ's sake. You expect idiot teenagers to behave like idiot teenagers. You don't expect adults to behave like idiot teenagers. Nyah nyah nyah, he did this first, he did that first, the papers don't like us, it's not faaaaaaaaaair.



It's not as if, given his service as a magistrate at a children's court, he wouldn't be fully aware that teenagers can act like idiots either!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> I wonder if anyone's gone through Pop Myerson's record as a magistrate yet? I wonder what sort of punishments he used to mete out to teenagers who like a bifta?



Unfortunately, because he was a youth court magistrate, we're unlikely to find out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2009)

why not?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't get Beeb Iplayer over here - anyone fill me in on La Myerson's Newsnight disaster?

(I love it when Guardianistas Go Meltdown...)


----------



## Belushi (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why not?



He dealt with kids so it all has to stay confidential.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2009)

It's on their front page now. :-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/newsnight/default.stm


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 10, 2009)

Living With Teenagers used to be my favourite part of the Guardian, it was like a real version of The Modern Parents in Viz. If this is the same family I have to congratulate her son for only smoking weed. 

Personally I'd smoke crack if that was my mum.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why not?



If you're a minor your details are confidential except in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## LJo (Mar 10, 2009)

She's now admitted to writing Living with Teenagers.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/mar/10/family-julie-myerson

But according to hubby, the pubes etc were only ever 'charming disguise'.



> And this is why we have broken one of the most serious prohibitions facing any writer. You Do Not Write About Your Children. Yes, your kids might enter your work now and then in charming disguise but you do not ever lay out their genuine, raw problems on the page. You fictionalise them, you do not present it up-front and true. There is a glass-fronted box in the corner of every writer's room, protecting the real lives of their children: Smash Only In Case Of Emergency.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2009)

that's why my literary career has stalled, i forgot to have kids@self


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 11, 2009)

'Living with Teenagers' used to be the very first thing I would read in the Saturday Guardian - with jaw on the floor to see what horror had occurred this time...It sounds like they didn't started saying 'No' until the kid was about 14 - and hey presto.

She's made a right pigs ear of her kids, it seems - but hey, has made a load of money, and she's pretty, and on the telly and in the papers - and kids will have to eff off in a couple of years time anyway...

I didn't grow up in very strict household, but I'm just trying to picture the carnage if I had ever tried to hit my mum, jeez, my dad would have murdered me.

You'd think after the LWT thing was exposed - she'd have leared her lesson, and packed it in, but no, on they plough publishing books, poor me, look at the money, am I hurting the kids, oh look at the money....


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 11, 2009)

They seem to have no self-awareness at all, but all the others selfs- are properly in place. Weirdos.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2009)

The Myersons are a couple of staggeringly SILLY, self-righteous, hysterical, alarm-mongering attention whores, who are indeed pimping out their family problems for £££. It doesn't surprise me at all about Living With Teenagers, as so many of the same problems (laughable spinelessness in the face of adolescent misbehaviour, cringeingly middle-class capitulation to kids' actions and all-around self-absorption) are repeated in this saga.

Living with real addicts can be hell and I have nothing but admiration for parents who manage to cope with it. Young Myerson Jr, on the other hand, smoked the odd bifta, didn't wash as often or get up as early as his parents would have liked, and failed some exams*. The Horror! Doesn't he realise he's got his parents' expectations to live up to?

*and no, smacking your mum is NEVER acceptable - except when she's coming at you flailing or brandishing a weapon - and they were justified in kicking him out after that (but NOT in writing a book about it.) But yes - all the clues are that the kid learnt this pattern of hysterical overreaction from, um, his parents.

I'm so angry with them - not just for what they've done to their son, who sounds like a wasteman, but for re-igniting every stupid sodding Skunk Psychosis Lost Teen Kids Generation scare story of the last decade or so. The result of their actions is that the few young lads who really are going very seriously off the rails down to weed (or any other drug) are going to get even worse advice/action than they would have done before...


----------



## greenfox (Mar 11, 2009)

LJo said:


> She's now admitted to writing Living with Teenagers.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/mar/10/family-julie-myerson



Yes I heard rumours that it was her who wrote it from a friend who works as a teacher at the childern's school (Graveney - allegedly one of the most desirable state schools in South London). Now apparently senior management at the school is panicking worried about their reputation.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2009)

LJo said:


> She's now admitted to writing Living with Teenagers.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/mar/10/family-julie-myerson
> 
> But according to hubby, the pubes etc were only ever 'charming disguise'.



I see the Guardian has pulled the archive of the column from its archive.

Is there anywhere on the web where a person can now read the columns?

I'm grimly fascinated.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> I see the Guardian has pulled the archive of the column from its archive.
> 
> Is there anywhere on the web where a person can now read the columns?
> 
> I'm grimly fascinated.



she is probably going to re-issue them in book form, then they can make more £££££


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 11, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> I see the Guardian has pulled the archive of the column from its archive.
> 
> Is there anywhere on the web where a person can now read the columns?
> 
> I'm grimly fascinated.



It is _exquisitely_ appalling...

...and yes

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Living-Teenagers-Hell-Bumpy-Ride/dp/0755317556/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236782571&sr=8-1


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder if she's beginning to have regrets now...


----------



## susie12 (Mar 11, 2009)

She strikes me as someone who is in constant child mode with all the self obsession and grandiosity that goes with that. She's not much of a writer either imo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder if she's beginning to have regrets now...



Nah, she'll just blame everyone else in the same way she blames 'the weed', as opposed to her appallingly bad parenting, for her son's troubles.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2009)

You can find the colums in the Guardian cache I believe. It makes me laugh that they've pulled them to protect the children's privacy when she's published a bloody book of them


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 11, 2009)

Indeed, she stops writing them cos the kids have found out - and then agrees to stick them all in a bloody book. Unreal.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder if she's beginning to have regrets now...



We'll have to wait for the next book to find out.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> We'll have to wait for the next book to find out.


----------



## TheDave (Mar 11, 2009)

It seems to me to be the perfect example of pushy parents who live vicariously through their children, they seem most upset by the fact that their little star child hasn't followed the life path they decided he should. The weed just seems to be an easy scapegoat for their dysfunctional family life.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> 'Living with Teenagers' used to be the very first thing I would read in the Saturday Guardian - with jaw on the floor to see what horror had occurred this time...It sounds like they didn't started saying 'No' until the kid was about 14 - and hey presto.
> 
> She's made a right pigs ear of her kids, it seems - but hey, has made a load of money, and *she's pretty*, and on the telly and in the papers - and kids will have to eff off in a couple of years time anyway...
> 
> ...





Not in my book - pardon the apt pun. Just typical North London Grauniad MILF, not particularly pretty at all.


----------



## Thora (Mar 11, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> *and no, smacking your mum is NEVER acceptable - except when she's coming at you flailing or brandishing a weapon - and they were justified in kicking him out after that (but NOT in writing a book about it.) But yes - all the clues are that the kid learnt this pattern of hysterical overreaction from, um, his parents.



I read something by the father where he described picking a fight with the son and throwing a punch at him - seems like there was violence from all members of that family, so hitting his mum doesn't come as a suprise.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 11, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Not in my book - pardon the apt pun. Just typical *North* London Grauniad MILF, not particularly pretty at all.



Unfortunately for south London, she lives south of the river.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unfortunately for south London, she lives south of the river.



She does indeed. Walworth iirc. Despite her setting LWT in Muswell Hill/Hampstead


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 11, 2009)

susie12 said:


> She strikes me as someone who is in constant child mode with all the self obsession and grandiosity that goes with that. She's not much of a writer either imo.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 11, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unfortunately for south London, she lives south of the river.



Yes. Funny how keen the Myersons are to claim they live in the more credible-sounding 'south London', rather than the more accurate and predictable "Clapham."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2009)

Post of the year from monkeygrinder's organ!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 11, 2009)

trashpony said:


> She does indeed. Walworth iirc. Despite her setting LWT in Muswell Hill/Hampstead



Walworth? 

I find that hard to credit. There's hardly any bits of Walworth "posh" enough for the Myersons. Clapham, surely?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I had heard nothing about this until I bought the Guardian yesterday and read that fucking terrible account from the dad, tbh I stopped halfway throug and then only picked it up again because I had run out of things to read on the train.

I was on the side of the son all the way through.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I was on the side of the son all the way through.



Exactly. The kid's 17 and smoked some weed... Try dealing with a proper heroin addict in the family 

But I forgot - "this is a global emergency. And that emergency is called 'skunk'."


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Walworth?
> 
> I find that hard to credit. There's hardly any bits of Walworth "posh" enough for the Myersons. Clapham, surely?



Well that's what is said in several articles. In a converted rectory though rather than a council flat


----------



## belboid (Mar 11, 2009)

she moved from Clapham to Walworth, apparently


----------



## se5 (Mar 11, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Well that's what is said in several articles. In a converted rectory though rather than a council flat



Yeah they moved to the the Old Rectory on Liverpool Grove near St Peters Church, SE17 two-three years ago


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Exactly. The kid's 17 and smoked some weed... Try dealing with a proper heroin addict in the family
> 
> But I forgot - "this is a global emergency. And that emergency is called 'skunk'."



Well exactly, everything he wrote, he seemed to be protesting himself too much, trying to justify what they did.

It was quite sickening actually.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

my mum found a cannabis plant my sister was growing once in her bedroom  (my sister hadn't told me about it at all ) ) mum took it down the cop shop and asked them what it was , they told her, my mum demanded that they arrest my sister (who was about 15 at the time) the coppers didn't arrest her, just said they would just confiscate the plant 

this is the same cop shop that had cannabis plants growing outside the station after a joker put some seeds in the planters outside the entrance 

to this day, mum has still not written about it


----------



## ajk (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a least worth a column in the Sunday Times.

Tell her to get it sorted.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2009)

ajk said:


> That's a least worth a column in the Sunday Times.
> 
> Tell her to get it sorted.



i'll wait til she sorts out her crack habit, she wants me to write about it first


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> to this day, mum has still not written about it



Perhaps your mum is too good a writer.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 11, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have to admit, that I have never liked or admired Mr or Mrs Myerson. They are not popular in Lambeth. Still it's good they married each other. If they hadn't there'd be two miserable dysfunctional families instead of just the one.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 11, 2009)

my mate's family sent him (drugs, nicking stuff, naughty) out to Italy to wash dishes in a pasta restaurant when he was 15, so i think this Myerson kid had it easy. mind you, it didn't sort him out at all, far from it.


----------



## LindaR (Mar 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this is the same cop shop that had cannabis plants growing outside the station after a joker put some seeds in the planters outside the entrance



Many, many, many moons ago, my sister worked with someone who was growing a cannabis plant on the office windowsill.
They were both civilian clerks with the Metropolitan Police at the time...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 11, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> my mate's family sent him (drugs, nicking stuff, naughty) out to Italy to wash dishes in a pasta restaurant when he was 15, so i think this Myerson kid had it easy. mind you, it didn't sort him out at all, far from it.



Heh. When my husband was a bit of a naughty boy at 18 (nothing terrible, just messing up his exams etc) to punish him his dad decided to send him to stay with his aunty for a bit. In San Francisco. WTF?  So, an innocent farmer's son was sent from deepest County Cork to SF. What on earth did they think would happen? He had a fucking fantastic time of course. No lasting scars, but a lot of good stories.


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


>



Heh!


That works on _so_ many levels.





Woof


----------



## cat107 (Mar 12, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> *and no, smacking your mum is NEVER acceptable - except when she's coming at you flailing or brandishing a weapon - and they were justified in kicking him out after that (but NOT in writing a book about it.) But yes - all the clues are that the kid learnt this pattern of hysterical overreaction from, um, his parents.



I saw his response to that in the press this morning. He claims that he had the keys to the garden, she didn't want him to sit outside, and slapped him nine times in the face. It was at the ninth slap that he lost it and lashed out. He did admit that it was the most shameful episode of his life, and he shouldn't have done it at all, but it's certainly not the unprovoked skunk-crazed attack she makes out. 

Interesting that Pere Myerson also admits that he goaded Jake into a fist fight and threw the first punch in that Guardian article from a couple of days ago. If you read LWT they basically allowed the sons to carry out a great deal of violence (verbal and physical) against the sister. 

There's something deeply deeply fucked about those two. That entire household seems to teeter on the edge of hysteria.


----------



## LJo (Mar 12, 2009)

Shamefully amusing
http://twitter.com/JulieMeMeson


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Yes. Funny how keen the Myersons are to claim they live in the more credible-sounding 'south London', rather than the more accurate and predictable "Clapham."



Fair point. Saying "Ooh, I live in the utterly middle-class cultural vacuum (except for the handful of council estates) that is the area boxed in by Queenstown road, Latchmere Rd, Battersea Park Road and Lavender Hill" doesn't garner great kudos in the cred stakes, does it?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

'mumsnet fatwa'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Walworth?
> 
> I find that hard to credit. There's hardly any bits of Walworth "posh" enough for the Myersons. Clapham, surely?



They definitely lived in Cla'am (as they call it! )a few years ago. She wrote a book about the history of their house.


----------



## LJo (Mar 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 'mumsnet fatwa'



Boy, you so don't want to be on the receiving end of one of those.

Those ladies make Khomeini look like Pixie Geldof.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you know something - that's not the first time someone's said something along similar lines about mumsnet...


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 12, 2009)

LJo said:


> Shamefully amusing
> http://twitter.com/JulieMeMeson



Irony overload.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2009)

LJo said:


> Shamefully amusing
> http://twitter.com/JulieMeMeson



following


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to read the column in the saturday Guardian. It was pretty clear from that that the father didn't give a damn about his family, didn't participate in child rearing, and didn't support his wife on the rare occassions she tried to display a bit of backbone.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Newsnight's up.




From the comments:

"why give this mad cunt all this publicity? "


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Newsnight's up.




Which in a weird way reminded me of .

Myerson bears more than a striking resemblance to the jam woman.


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 13, 2009)

Someone on CiF said she was: _"like Heather Mills with a thesaurus."_


I sniggered.





Woof


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2009)

I've only read 'reaction' articles to this story, rather than the originals, but as far as I can tell, plenty of parents would read the account and say 'Hmmm, no worse than my one, and he grew out of it'

I also agreed with one response which said 'Imagine if your mum had gone and published an account of your behaviour during your most obnoxious teenage phase - how horribly embarrassing and unfair'


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cloo said:


> I also agreed with one response which said 'Imagine if your mum had gone and published an account of your behaviour during your most obnoxious teenage phase - how horribly embarrassing and unfair'



Quite.
& Myerson went further. She included the poor cunt's poetry.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> & Myerson went further. She included the poor cunt's poetry.


 Dear God, she should be done for child cruelty! 

Talk about embarrassing mothers...


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 13, 2009)

Poor Julie.


She couldn't cope with her teenager, but it was because TheKillerDemonSkunkWeed had made him mental.

By golly, I wonder where he learned to take drugs?









			
				Our Julie said:
			
		

> Well, work, stress and the burden of dealing with three ungrateful teenagers usually drives me to hit the bottle by 7pm, in an attempt to wind down. I dont get drunk but I certainly hit my pillow with a little too much wine inside me and a nagging sense that I might feel better if I werent so hooked on my low-level uppers and downers.






Woof


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

trabuquera said:


> The Myersons are a couple of staggeringly SILLY, self-righteous, hysterical, alarm-mongering attention whores, who are indeed pimping out their family problems for £££. It doesn't surprise me at all about Living With Teenagers, as so many of the same problems (laughable spinelessness in the face of adolescent misbehaviour, cringeingly middle-class capitulation to kids' actions and all-around self-absorption) are repeated in this saga.
> 
> Living with real addicts can be hell and I have nothing but admiration for parents who manage to cope with it. Young Myerson Jr, on the other hand, smoked the odd bifta, didn't wash as often or get up as early as his parents would have liked, and failed some exams*. The Horror! Doesn't he realise he's got his parents' expectations to live up to?
> 
> ...



Fucking brilliant post!

Bit in bold is especially sound IMO.

Loathesome people.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> she'll just blame everyone else in the same way she blames 'the weed', as opposed to her appallingly bad parenting, for her son's troubles.






			
				TheDave said:
			
		

> It seems to me to be the perfect example of pushy parents who live vicariously through their children, they seem most upset by the fact that their little star child hasn't followed the life path they decided he should. The weed just seems to be an easy scapegoat for their dysfunctional family life.



Spot on, both.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

*"South London"*




			
				trashpony said:
			
		

> She does indeed. *Walworth iirc*. Despite her setting LWT in Muswell Hill/Hampstead



Oi, she's never lived in SE17, if you don't mind!




			
				HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Walworth?
> I find that hard to credit. There's hardly any bits of Walworth "posh" enough for the Myersons. Clapham, surely?






HackneyE9 said:


> Yes. Funny how keen the Myersons are to claim they live in the more credible-sounding 'south London', rather than the more accurate and predictable "Clapham."



That's more like it ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

belboid said:
			
		

> she moved from Clapham to Walworth, apparently



 

<sceptical>




			
				se5 said:
			
		

> Yeah they moved to the the Old Rectory on Liverpool Grove near St Peters Church, SE17 two-three years ago



Ah, OK. That doesn't surprise me, now you point that out. Nest of VERY well off people, that side of that street.
Complete island of posho though, there. Wonder how she feels being surrounded on all sides by council and Church of England housing?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

trabuquera said:
			
		

> *and no, smacking your mum is NEVER acceptable - except when she's coming at you flailing or brandishing a weapon - and they were justified in kicking him out after that (but NOT in writing a book about it.) But yes - all the clues are that the kid learnt this pattern of hysterical overreaction from, um, his parents.





cat107 said:


> I saw his response to that in the press this morning. He claims that he had the keys to the garden, she didn't want him to sit outside, and slapped him nine times in the face. It was at the ninth slap that he lost it and lashed out. He did admit that it was the most shameful episode of his life, and he shouldn't have done it at all, but it's certainly not the unprovoked skunk-crazed attack she makes out.
> 
> Interesting that Pere Myerson also admits that he goaded Jake into a fist fight and threw the first punch in that Guardian article from a couple of days ago. If you read LWT they basically allowed the sons to carry out a great deal of violence (verbal and physical) against the sister.
> 
> There's something deeply deeply fucked about those two. That entire household seems to teeter on the edge of hysteria.



That's pretty illuminating! 

Shite family, the lot of them, parents especially.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> <sceptical>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still Walworth though


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

trashpony said:


> It's still Walworth though



Where I lived was Walworthier ... 

(just round the corner than those interlopers, too  )

(Sorry, I doubted your original suggestion hat they were there, because I'd heard Clapham too, but I was put right ...  )


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 13, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Where I lived was Walworthier ...




William the Walworthiest.




Woof


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 13, 2009)

WoW goes all prolier than thou


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought this was eloquent (from CiF).





			
				PoorButNotAChav said:
			
		

> This debate has been very interesting and surprisingly long but perhaps we need to draw up a list of the lessons we have learned and teach those lessons so this situation isn't repeated in future. Perhaps the first lesson is this: lifestyle journalism screws you up.
> 
> At first it might seem like harmless fun: someone asks you to write an article about yourself or your family, you write it and your income gets higher. You think you can handle it. However, then they offer you a column and if you accept the offer then you're hooked and you're on the slippery slope to stealing things your children say, prostituting yourself and acting as your partner's pimp. After a while you may find that your income isn't getting as high as it was or you need a bigger buzz and that's when you get introduced to people higher up in the lifestyle journalism business (such as the shadowy figures known as editors) who offer you harder stuff such as books, TV programmes or a newer form of television which is more dangerous than ordinary TV: reality television. Once you're on the hard stuff you may get to meet people who ask you questions that you can't answer or say that they hate you.
> 
> ...




Heh!




Woof


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> WoW goes all prolier than thou



12th floor mate, 12th floor. Cahncil!!


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 16, 2009)

*Julie Myerson: "I remember the day my fears about Jake and Skunk were confirmed".*




			
				Julie MeMeMe said:
			
		

> He was such an innocent boy; bright, inquisitive, happy. We've all been through puberty, but this was different; he was actually _arrogant_!
> 
> When I first smelled it I knew immediately that it was Skunk, but Jake denied it time and time again. He would come home reeking of it; his clothes, his hair, his pores, his very soul.
> 
> ...












Such a shame, poor boy.






Woof


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 16, 2009)

Works better on this thread jessie


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 16, 2009)

i don't get it


----------



## Jessiedog (Mar 16, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Works better on this thread jessie





Woof


----------



## oryx (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Diamond (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...s-and-pretended-to-be-a-girl%92-200903091629/


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2009)

Julie Myerson is...

Now last weeks news


----------



## Diamond (Jun 6, 2009)

*bump*

I was in WHSmith's the other day browsing for books.

Out of morbid curiosity I was drawn to the Tragic Life Stories section - you know, A Boy Called It and stuff like that.

And lo and behold Julie Myerson's "The Lost Child" was nestled amongst the abuse porn, standing out clearly against all the other cream covers (why do all those books have cream covers anyway?) with a tasteful cover of a kid walking on a lawn.

How I laughed.


----------

